# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Tập hợp các phần mềm CONFIG servo và biến tần

## phuongmd

Phần mềm đi kèm với các sản phẩm của hãng rất quan trọng hỗ trợ người dùng cài đặt và khai thác tốt những sản phẩm của họ.
Anh em cũng post lên đây những phần mềm của các hãng mà mình đã test OK, dùng để config cho servo và biến tần, đôi khi cần thiết sử dụng sẽ đỡ mất công tìm kiếm.

*1. SigmaWinPlus575*
Cái này thì đỡ phải nói - phần mềm config cho Yaskawa driver, miễn phí và download ở nhiều nơi.
Chỉ lưu ý một điều như sau:
- Đời Sigma 2 dây connect hàn như sau:

- Đời S3, S4 trở lên cáp USB kết nối đơn giản, chỉ cần chọn đời đúng, phần mềm sẽ scan và nhận driver OK.
Link download tại đây.

*2. MR-J2S*
- Cáp kết nối như tài liệu của hãng, upload lại cho dễ tìm

Link download tại đây

*3. MR-J3-A*
- Phần mềm này rất khó kiếm, hãng chỉ cung cấp cho các nhà phân phối, đòi cả SERIAL, ở VN thấy có mấy đại lý bán lại, trước vô tình down được và vẫn còn lưu.
- Khi kết nối lần đầu thường báo lỗi kết nối:

Khi đó, cần thiết lập kết nối như hình sau:

Mọi thiết lập kết nối sẽ OK.
Link download tại đây.

*4. MR-J3,J4-AB*
- Soft này phức tạp hơn chút, lúc đầu cần cài đặt trước phần mềm MR Configurator2, tên file _sw1dnc-mrc2-e_01b Ok (orginal MJ-J4-B).zip_, bản (kèm theo key) download tại đây
- Sau khi cài xong chỉ có thể kết nối với 1 số dòng MR-J4-B.
- Để kết nối với các dòng MR-J3-A,B hay MR-J4-A,B... cần nâng cấp MR Configurator2 từ ver 1.01B lên 1.53F, tên file _sw1dnc-mrc2-e_53f Ok (Update MJ-J3J4-ABW).zip_.
- Phần mềm nâng cấp này download tại đây.
- Chú ý: nếu cài soft này rồi có thể không cần cài soft số 3
- Cài đặt xong vào lại phần Connect sẽ có nhiều loại để lựa chọn.


Link tham khảo MELSERVO của các cụ Hàn quốc, các bác tham khảo thêm: http://www.famotech.com/Board/data_s...u(catalog).htm
Chúc các bác thành công!

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cnclaivung, ductrung, emptyhb, Ga con, GOHOME, h-d, hoangmanh, HoangNamcktd, huyquynhbk, inhainha, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, Minh Trần, mr.fun, ngocanhld2802, Ona, ppgas, sieunhim, solero, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## thucncvt

Xin chào 
Bác Phuongmd ,và các bác  có phần mềm bản cấu hình của con Yaskawa SGDE -08AP này  ,
con này đang chạy ok ,mà khống có màn hình ,em muồn cấu hình lại chút nhưng mà tải bộ SigmaWinPlus575 của Bác Phuongmd về không được, không có em bó tay ,ai có cho em xin với ạ 
 Em xin cảm ơn.

----------


## ducduy9104

Tiện đây bác nào có firmware của con Yaskawa V1000 2.2k cho em xin luôn nha, viết mail cho bọn hãng bên Nhật mà nó cứ đẩy về yaskawa VN thấy mà nản.

----------


## khangscc

> Xin chào 
> Bác Phuongmd ,và các bác  có phần mềm bản cấu hình của con Yaskawa SGDE -08AP này  ,
> con này đang chạy ok ,mà khống có màn hình ,em muồn cấu hình lại chút nhưng mà tải bộ SigmaWinPlus575 của Bác Phuongmd về không được, không có em bó tay ,ai có cho em xin với ạ 
>  Em xin cảm ơn.


Có lẽ bác kết nối sai giao thức, em cúng như bác :Wink:

----------


## thucncvt

> Có lẽ bác kết nối sai giao thức, em cúng như bác


Nó chỉ có kết nối cổng Com R232 thôi ,còn gì nữa nhỉ 
 trên phần mềm cho phép chọn Com1 Com 2 đều thử nhưng ko được , Thấy Bác cũng test  trên loại này rối , nhờ bác gúp.

----------


## khangscc

> Nó chỉ có kết nối cổng Com R232 thôi ,còn gì nữa nhỉ 
>  trên phần mềm cho phép chọn Com1 Com 2 đều thử nhưng ko được , Thấy Bác cũng test  trên loại này rối , nhờ bác gúp.


Em test trên omron R88 xài PM của ormron, nó chuẩn kết nối RS422 em nghĩ yaskawa của bác chuẩn Rs422 chăng, bác phải xài chuyển đổi rs232 - rs422

----------


## thucncvt

Con này xem  datasheet nó dùng được cả 2 chuẩn
Manual Trang 177 và trang 349-352

----------


## tranhung123456

> Xin chào 
> Bác Phuongmd ,và các bác  có phần mềm bản cấu hình của con Yaskawa SGDE -08AP này  ,
> con này đang chạy ok ,mà khống có màn hình ,em muồn cấu hình lại chút nhưng mà tải bộ SigmaWinPlus575 của Bác Phuongmd về không được, không có em bó tay ,ai có cho em xin với ạ 
>  Em xin cảm ơn.


bác kết nối rs422 là dc ngay
như bác khangcs hôm trước cũng hỏi tớ chuẩn kết nối servo đời cũ nó kết nối RS422 thì phải mua bộ chuyển đổi Rs232 sang rs422
xem manual của nó mà đấu dây
hoặc đấu dây cho đúng thì kết nối OK
ah mà bác có chọn modem kết nối chưa ngay khi bật phần mềm lên có cái bảng lựa chọn kết nối cho từng loại servo từ sigma 1 đến sigma 5

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## thucncvt

Thank các bác ,có trò chuyện mới ra vấn đề .Em tối qua đã kết nối đuợc rồi  theo R232
 chỉ tại tin tưởng sợi dây của nợ  , nên phải cắt ra nối lại

 mà có bác nào ngó xem sao con nay của  em it lệnh cấu hình thế nhỉ

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## sieunhim

chịu khó upload lên googdriver bác phuongmd ơi, thằng mediafire dễ ngỏm lắm

----------


## khangscc

Em ké servo omron 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_...mFrTHNMTTJaZWc
omron R88D chuẩn Rs 422 nên các bác nào config phải mua bộ chuyển đổi giống vậy
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-4190-bo-...rs422-485.html
Sơ đồ dây lắp vào hàn đúng và kết nối như sơ đồ này

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## khangscc

Em bổ sung phần mềm omron
Tải tại đây https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_...mFrTHNMTTJaZWc
Chuẩn kết nối như hình trên bác tranhung đã post (hình bên dưới)
Phải mua thêm cái đầu chuyển đổi Rs232 sang rs422 tại đây http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-4190-bo-...rs422-485.html
khi kết nối chọn chuẩn rs232 như hình và bấm tìm 

Và nhận driver 

Và vào tất cả parameter và các chế độ config các bác tự mò , rất dể và trực quan

----------


## tranhung123456

> Thank các bác ,có trò chuyện mới ra vấn đề .Em tối qua đã kết nối đuợc rồi  theo R232
>  chỉ tại tin tưởng sợi dây của nợ  , nên phải cắt ra nối lại
> 
>  mà có bác nào ngó xem sao con nay của  em it lệnh cấu hình thế nhỉ


đúng rồi đời cũ ra ít lệnh càng về sau thì nhiều đến nỗi hoa cả mắt (như Yaskawa Sigma V)
cái máy phay của bác hoàn thành chưa thấy nó ngầu quá (nhất là tự biên tự diển 1 mình ah mà có cu tý nó phụ việc nữa mà)

----------


## inhainha

> Phần mềm đi kèm với các sản phẩm của hãng rất quan trọng hỗ trợ người dùng cài đặt và khai thác tốt những sản phẩm của họ.
> Anh em cũng post lên đây những phần mềm của các hãng mà mình đã test OK, dùng để config cho servo và biến tần, đôi khi cần thiết sử dụng sẽ đỡ mất công tìm kiếm.
> 
> *1. SigmaWinPlus575*
> Cái này thì đỡ phải nói - phần mềm config cho Yaskawa driver, miễn phí và download ở nhiều nơi.
> Chỉ lưu ý một điều như sau:
> - Đời Sigma 2 dây connect hàn như tài liệu hãng thì không kết nối được. (mai sẽ post lại hình)
> - Đời S3, S4 trở lên cáp USB kết nối đơn giản, chỉ cần chọn đời đúng, phần mềm sẽ scan và nhận driver OK.
> Link download tại đây.


Hi bác, mình hóng cái hình dây đời S2 mà hỏng thấy bác post  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> đúng rồi đời cũ ra ít lệnh càng về sau thì nhiều đến nỗi hoa cả mắt (như Yaskawa Sigma V)
> cái máy phay của bác hoàn thành chưa thấy nó ngầu quá (nhất là tự biên tự diển 1 mình ah mà có cu tý nó phụ việc nữa mà)


Do con này thuộc dòng đơn giản đó cụ (sgde, sgdl), cùng sigma 1 hết nhưng con sgda và nhất là sgdb parameter nó gấp đôi mấy con sgde/sgdl,  không thua mấy đời sau đâu.
@a Long & cụ Inhainha: quái, e hàn y chang trong tài liệu mà nó chạy phà phà à, hay lại tài liệu khác nhau.

Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> Do con này thuộc dòng đơn giản đó cụ (sgde, sgdl), cùng sigma 1 hết nhưng con sgda và nhất là sgdb parameter nó gấp đôi mấy con sgde/sgdl,  không thua mấy đời sau đâu.
> @a Long & cụ Inhainha: quái, e hàn y chang trong tài liệu mà nó chạy phà phà à, hay lại tài liệu khác nhau.
> 
> Thanks.


Mình cũng không rõ thực hư ra sao. Chỉ nghe em mình nói là connect lúc được lúc không. Không hiểu tại sao.

----------


## kimtuan777

ban Phuong cho minh hoi
minh cung dang ko ket noi may tinh voi bo servo giong cua ban, minh cung dung chuan RS 232, roi qua cap com to UBS, ma cung ko ket noi duoc, ban chi ro cho minh duoc ko

----------


## mr.fun

bác nào xài biến tần fuji mega có tool này hỗ trợ kết nối máy tính config trực tiếp luôn:
 FRENIC Loader 3.2
link: http://www.side-automatizacion.com/e...id_2=69&tid_4=
cáp kết nối USB port bình thường

 tài liệu dòng này luôn: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9...FU5Q2pFemFSMEE
còn đây là giao diện, rất dễ hiểu:

----------


## kimtuan777

van de la minh dang muon ket noi may tinh voi con SGDA Servo Amplifier bang RS232

----------


## tranhung123456

> van de la minh dang muon ket noi may tinh voi con SGDA Servo Amplifier bang RS232


thì bạn xem hình trên tài liệu và đấu nối như hình nè 

đầu tiên bạn phải có cổng com đực , cái bạn hàn dây theo số thứ tự trên hình (vì trên đầu jack có số phải nhìn kỹ mới thấy)

----------

